# leaving home



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

my mum wants me out so i may not be on here for a while it depends wether i can find somewhere to stay and if she'll let me leave. so this maybe goodbye i dont know. thanks for all your help


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

cripes.
Good luck, man.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

GR? What???

Hey, lissen up, bud. Moms say things when they're angry that they regret and don't really mean. You're 13, I don't think she can legally throw you out. I don't think the law is any different in Kent than it is here in Bristol, Maine. 
I don't know what prompted your mom to say such a thing, but maybe a cooling off period for you both? Do you have a friend or relative you can stay with for a day or two? I wish I could send you air fare to come stay with me for a little vacation/cooldown. 
Just remember, we're here for you. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Geez, Grim...sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys thanks for everything i dont have anyone i could stay with lol. and im back now have been for only a few minutes havent talked to anyone an they havent said anything to me. im glad im back tho its to bloody hot out lol


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a little confused....you said your mom wants you out, but then you say "if she'll let me leave."

The circular logic I'm using to try and understand this is causing my head to bleed profusely.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What's up Matt?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

lol well she has been sayin she wants me out an then my mum said i cant leave lol i got confussed to.
my dad wanted me back cause he came home and got told i left an he was worried.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope things work out man


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yup. She sounds pissed but doesn't want you to leave in reality.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, don't take it too seriously. Just try to stay out of each other's way for awhile. Do your thing and let her do hers. You'll find that it will simply pan itself out in the long run with little in the way of long-lasting damage. Keep your chin up, things will work out.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont know wether you lot worked this out i dont think i was specific enough i left home for i think an hour and a half then my dad told me to come home but nothings happend just been in my room being bored and thinking wether they could be happier without me and yer so i dunno wats happening at the mo all i know is my mum is still pretty pissed with me lol id love a break from home but no can do o well maybe goin sea fishing with my dad over the weekend my give us a "cooldown time" unless my mum an bro are coming with us


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

yep...clear as mud....

Hope things work out for you.....moms don't usually mena it when they say things like that...


----------

